

New Derek Sivers' company: Entrepreneur’s Guides to Asia - Ecio78
http://woodegg.com/

======
weisser
Amazon Review from someone that dropped $800 for all 16 books:
[http://www.amazon.com/review/RRHPZR4X8VP4N/ref=cm_cr_dp_titl...](http://www.amazon.com/review/RRHPZR4X8VP4N/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00D1HORIA&channel=detail-
glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text)

~~~
rdouble
Seems like a bogus review, since the same review is posted for each book,
there is nothing specific mentioned about the details of the books, and the
user doesn't have any other reviews.

------
coryl
Those landing pages are crap and kind of annoy me. They're just stuffed with a
useless text template, no doubt for SEO purposes. I don't like how the covers
are all the same. Each page is the same as the other, just paste the country's
name.

Hey sivers, here's what you need to do:

\- License a sweet stock photo of scenery from each of those countries, put
that as the cover image.

\- Write up at least one unique short paragraph for marketing copy. Who wrote
this guide? What's their background, their story? What amazing things did they
learn about doing business there?

Your landing page templates are shit and nobody is reading them. Sorry :)

